# TKB/CS Mica and MAC Pigment equivalencies?



## swaly (Jun 9, 2009)

I was wondering if any of you had any comparisons between TKB or CS micas/pigments and MAC pigments. Obviously, MAC's pigments are blended with other agents to help with its texture and adherence, but otherwise I imagine there are some similarities between TKB Trading and Coastal Scents' mica lines.

(I have seen the MAC pro neon vs. TKB neon video/thread.)


----------



## Flowitu (Jun 11, 2009)

it's an interesting question.

 I bought some MAC samples (authentic of course): You're right about MAC ones have something in them to make the textures light and fluffy and 'magnetic' like (in a way I couldn't really describe it) 

 I haven't bought from TKB or CS; however I've bought from a lot mineral companies that happened to be RESELLERS from TKB or CS in that case. (same colors, textures, etc; after they bought the micas and slap their labels on them) Anyway, TKB and CS sell mostly just micas (okay, some with titanium dioxide, etc, but they do NOT have a base to stick them to your eyes; some micas have larger particles, so..) That's why it is a good reason to find a good mineral company that actually makes their eyeshadows, so you don't get repeat dupes or dislike how they don't stick well on your lids.

 Comparison: I bought from Glamour doll eye's strawberry shortcake which is equivalent to TKB's strawberry in POP! micas. And the texture is smooth. Is the color unique? No, it's repacked TKB mica at a higher price.

 I've had few greens from a company who make their colors and compare them to the greens I have from MAC: teal, spiritualize, some greens. MAC ones tend to have fluffy powder getting somewhere.... I can do a swatch for you if you like... Just reply to this thread.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 20, 2009)

If you are looking for unique mineral ES, go for Fyrinnae or TheSheSpace. Those brands actually make their own pigment eyeshadows instead of just repackaging and charging more. Fryinnae has some gorgeous shades too-a few very pretty duochromes! Some of my favorites are:

Dragonskin, Aztec Gold, Banana Mochi, Jade Ghost, Winter Again, Biker Chic, Frye and Ice, and Wikked. 

I'm not sure if they have any MAC dupes, but they have some gorgeous things regardless.


----------



## jacquiqui (Jun 22, 2009)

i have TONS of TKB mica's and would be glad to swatch a color you see on the website to see it swatched on skin. (i'm a NW20-25 for reference.) i don't have any mac pigments to compare cos i have way to many TKB mica's.


----------



## Merenwen (Sep 15, 2009)

There are probably a lot more, but here's a beginning!
MAC green brown = TKB dragonfly mica
MAC blue brown = TKB chameleon fine
MAC heritage rouge = TKB deep russet
Hth


----------



## kariii (Sep 16, 2009)

I like taylormademinerals.com pigments..


----------



## Kragey (Nov 17, 2009)

In my experience, these are rather close matches, if not exact matches:

MAC Golden Lemon = TKB Lemon Pop! (mixing some gold pigment with LP will make the color a nigh on perfect dupe)

MAC Mutiny = TKB Siren (under recipes) or True Blue (just not as shimmery)

MAC Naked = TKB Oriental Biege or Aladdin's Lamp (a bit darker and more shimmery)

MAC Chartreuse = TKB Chartreuse (a little more yellow; see recipes) or Deep Green (haven't tried this color yet, but it looks close)

MAC Kelly Green = TKB True Green

MAC Primary Yellow = TKB True Yellow (a little darker)


----------



## Kragey (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a note: if you want the golden shimmery-ness of Mutiny in a cyan blue, Indian Blue is a good dupe for it, and it's a gorgeous color. Probably my favorite TKB pigment so far!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 1, 2010)

*TKB Trading - dupes for MAC pigments and glitters?!*

I've ordered from TKB Trading twice now, and so far I'm very impressed with the quality of glitters.  Can't speak as to the pigments, since all I've ordered are glitters.

Some of the glitters I ordered are spot-on dupes for MAC, which is super awesome because they were loads cheaper...$1.50 for a teaspoon sample, $4-9 for 1 oz!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See swatches here.

Shipping is super reasonable, too, and I think they ship internationally (but don't quote me).  I will definitely be ordering from them again in the future.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: TKB Trading - dupes for MAC pigments and glitters?!*

They do ship internationally, I've been eyeing up a bit of their stuff for a while now


----------



## shatteredshards (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: TKB Trading - dupes for MAC pigments and glitters?!*

While I haven't been buying with the intent of matching MAC, I do believe Chameleon is a close dupe to Blue Green pigment.

I will say that TKB is pretty awesome - in the last 2 months, I've placed 4 orders, and love pretty much everything I get, including the glitters.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: TKB Trading - dupes for MAC pigments and glitters?!*

I worship TKB! Although I think Chameleon Fine is a little more like the blue brown pigment, IMO.


----------



## EaboniElii (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: TKB Trading - dupes for MAC pigments and glitters?!*

Im just wondering, can these be used straight out of the sample bag or do you have to do something or add something to them to use them?


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: TKB Trading - dupes for MAC pigments and glitters?!*

They can be used wet or dry.  Used wet, they are more vibrant, and the duochromes (if the color has any) show up better.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: TKB Trading - dupes for MAC pigments and glitters?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EaboniElii* 

 
_Im just wondering, can these be used straight out of the sample bag or do you have to do something or add something to them to use them?_

 

I actually did a video about this recently!

YouTube - Making Your TKB Micas Stick


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 17, 2010)

With TKB, can you use the micas alone, or do you have to mix them with something? There were some I wanted to try (cant beat the sample price) but i wasnt sure if you had to mix them or do something special to use them for eyeshadows.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MementoxMori* 

 
_With TKB, can you use the micas alone, or do you have to mix them with something? There were some I wanted to try (cant beat the sample price) but i wasnt sure if you had to mix them or do something special to use them for eyeshadows._

 

Please see the video I posted above.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll have to give TKB a try.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (May 30, 2010)

*tkbtrading.com*

So i just came across this site and I've been watching some reviews of the micas on youtube and I'm actually confused about it. Can you use the samples by themselves or do you have to mix them with stuff? What do you mix them with?


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: tkbtrading.com*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heavenlydemonik* 

 
_So i just came across this site and I've been watching some reviews of the micas on youtube and I'm actually confused about it. Can you use the samples by themselves or do you have to mix them with stuff? What do you mix them with?_

 
You can use the micas right out of the bag but they won't stick to your skin as nicely as if you added some of their Matte Texture Base to it. It's no big deal tho, just use them wet (water or mixing medium) or with an eyeshadow primer and you're good to go.


----------



## Kragey (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: tkbtrading.com*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heavenlydemonik* 

 
_So i just came across this site and I've been watching some reviews of the micas on youtube and I'm actually confused about it. Can you use the samples by themselves or do you have to mix them with stuff? What do you mix them with?_

 
They do not have a base mixed in with them, but you can make them stick by applying them wet or using a sticky base. I posted a video about it a few posts up.


----------



## cyens (Sep 28, 2010)

Well... I use tkb mica and mix them togheter to create mac dupes.
The micas by themselves aren't much I find. I mix them with oxides to give them more substance. I achieved very close matches to most of my favorite mac colors.
Why? Because I'm allergic to a main ingredient in most cosmetics, so I have to make my own... secondo.... its much cheaper. I made dupes of almost all the colors I've been eyeing for a while.
Well... some colors don't match 100% yet, only the ones I need duochrome micas, all the rest are are matched.
I even matched my favorite of all times, mothbrown recently. I keep getting so many compliments, even my b-f freaked out on the color, and he doesn't really like it when I wear too much make-up...
TKB is the bomb... you can make any color you want, for so cheap... and so many of them, you never need a refill....


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Jan 1, 2012)

If you're looking for more MAC versus TKB comparisons, this blog has done a few posts on that subject. http://peacelovesparkles.blogspot.com/search/label/MAC Versus


----------

